
Implementing Diversity in Startups - justkd
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/implementing-diversity-question-design-karan-dehghani/
======
justkd
I am a guy and hear and read about diversity all the time. But I get the
feeling that not a lot of founders are taking the question of diversity
serious enough to act. Here are my thoughts, which are imperfect for sure.
Feedback by you guys is much appreciated.

